# Probiotics



## Outlook (Sep 11, 2015)

Probiotics. Enough said.


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks! Reminded me I hadn't taken my antibiotics yet.. 

Is there some theory behind probiotics and how they help with for example mental issues? I'm genuinely curious what the pros and cons of probiotics are, I've been trying to live "healthier" for the past 2 years with some success but with the necessary setbacks. Probiotics is one of those things you sometimes hear about, but I wouldn't start without doublechecking.


----------



## Outlook (Sep 11, 2015)

anyoldkindofday said:


> Thanks! Reminded me I hadn't taken my antibiotics yet..
> 
> Is there some theory behind probiotics and how they help with for example mental issues? I'm genuinely curious what the pros and cons of probiotics are, I've been trying to live "healthier" for the past 2 years with some success but with the necessary setbacks. Probiotics is one of those things you sometimes hear about, but I wouldn't start without doublechecking.


http://www.livescience.com/14266-gu...epression-anxiety-antibiotics-probiotics.html

I think that bifidobacteria have been shown to be especially effective.


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

Outlook said:


> http://www.livescience.com/14266-gu...epression-anxiety-antibiotics-probiotics.html
> 
> I think that bifidobacteria have been shown to be especially effective.


Do you take probiotics as pills, or those little bottles of what I assume tastes like yoghurt?


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I think they're healthy but I've never noticed any direct correlation to my mental health.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

http://news.health.com/2015/06/26/probiotics-anxiety-help/

Anyone here can confirm this?


----------



## Outlook (Sep 11, 2015)

anyoldkindofday said:


> Do you take probiotics as pills, or those little bottles of what I assume tastes like yoghurt?


I have used more than one brand. One brand is in capsule form; the other is a powder you mix with water.


----------



## Outlook (Sep 11, 2015)

slowlyimproving said:


> I think they're healthy but I've never noticed any direct correlation to my mental health.


I'm noticing it.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Outlook said:


> I'm noticing it.


That's awesome! I wish I had the same results.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Outlook said:


> I'm noticing it.


How are you feeling? Does it make SA better?


----------



## Outlook (Sep 11, 2015)

versikk said:


> How are you feeling? Does it make SA better?


The SA is completely gone. The only problem now is that, at the age of 50, I have a personality which is adapted toward SA. So, even though the anxiety is gone, I am really not being very social. Frankly, I don't know how. But, at least, I am relaxed while teaching. That is a nice thing.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Outlook said:


> The SA is completely gone. The only problem now is that, at the age of 50, I have a personality which is adapted toward SA. So, even though the anxiety is gone, I am really not being very social. Frankly, I don't know how. But, at least, I am relaxed while teaching. That is a nice thing.


Well that sounds really positive. Are you taking any meds too? How much and which probiotic are you taking?


----------



## Outlook (Sep 11, 2015)

versikk said:


> Well that sounds really positive. Are you taking any meds too? How much and which probiotic are you taking?


I took meds when I was younger. They were a nightmare. No, I am not taking any. (Occasionally -- and really not often -- I use Ambien for sleep, but I don't think that counts.) I take a probiotic supplement called 20 Bi, twice a day. I am buying this in Brazil, and do not know what would be the equivalent where you are. (The Bi evidently stands for bifido-bacteria.)


----------



## Drakejr (Aug 21, 2015)

I've been taking probiotics in yogurth form for many years, and I don't feel any difference anxiety-wise. My stomach is the one who enjoys the benefits though. I get to travel a lot due to my work, and so far I've been able to eat all kinds of foods that I never tried before in my life and have not gotten sick even once.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Outlook said:


> I took meds when I was younger. They were a nightmare. No, I am not taking any. (Occasionally -- and really not often -- I use Ambien for sleep, but I don't think that counts.) I take a probiotic supplement called 20 Bi, twice a day. I am buying this in Brazil, and do not know what would be the equivalent where you are. (The Bi evidently stands for bifido-bacteria.)


I think I found it online, it seems to include this:

*Princípio ativo: LACTOBACILLUS ACIDOPHILUS, LACTOBACILLUS PARACASEI, BIFIDOBACTERIUM LACTIS, BIFIDOBACTERIUM BIFIDUM*

I also read that these probiotics are good for anxiety:
*Lactobacillus helveticus Rosell-52 ME and Bifidobacterium longum Rosell-175*

I found a product that includes those as well as bifidum, should be a good choice:smile2:


----------



## Outlook (Sep 11, 2015)

versikk said:


> I think I found it online, it seems to include this:
> 
> *Princípio ativo: LACTOBACILLUS ACIDOPHILUS, LACTOBACILLUS PARACASEI, BIFIDOBACTERIUM LACTIS, BIFIDOBACTERIUM BIFIDUM*
> 
> ...


What product is that??


----------



## Outlook (Sep 11, 2015)

versikk said:


> I think I found it online, it seems to include this:
> 
> *Princípio ativo: LACTOBACILLUS ACIDOPHILUS, LACTOBACILLUS PARACASEI, BIFIDOBACTERIUM LACTIS, BIFIDOBACTERIUM BIFIDUM*
> 
> ...


I also sometimes use Flora 5, but the "ingredients" seem to be exactly the same. I think 20 Bi contains a larger number of bacterial particles.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Outlook said:


> What product is that??


It's called LactoPlus, I don't think it's available outside Sweden.


----------

